# to soak or not to soak



## smokinunci (Jul 6, 2014)

I just got an MES 30 and I can't find anything in the manuel about whether or not to soak the wood chips.  Can anyone tell me, do you or don't you?


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 6, 2014)

You don't need to soak wood chips. Ever.


----------



## smokinunci (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks so much!  I used the smoker yesterday for the first time,  didn't soak and the pulled pork was delicious and juicy.  Just wanted to make sure I was doing the right thing!


----------



## timberjet (Jul 6, 2014)

No soaking here. Not ever.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 6, 2014)

Nope...Wet wood doesn't smoke it just makes steam until it dries out...JJ


----------



## flash (Jul 6, 2014)

Use to do it when I first started smoking in the late 70's, but that was the way I was taught. Don't do it anymore.


----------



## smokinunci (Jul 8, 2014)

You guys rock! Thanks!


----------

